# Animated my coffin finally!!!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

After having it for two years now I finally got around to animating my coffin!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! This is on my "one of these days" list. I've had a coffin for years and really need to do something similar. Might you have any close up pics of the wooden wheel you made. Looks like it works perfectly.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm I thought I had pics of it but I dont. I will get some! The best way to describe it would be similar to a snail shell. The hole is at the one side and as it spins it gets higher till it eventually cuts off and drops the lid down. I will get pics of it and a more in depth video of it. I will be out of town this weekend but after that I should be able to get more pics and stuff


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A nice simple set up and it works just fine. Are you going to put a light inside or maybe fog?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You will like the animated version better, and so will everyone else I'm sure. Nice work. I have recently discovered the use of cams and just how much you can do with them.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm watching this and thinking "Wouldn't it be funny if every time the lid came down, a voice from inside the coffin said 'OW'"?

I like the cam movement you got with this.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey hey, that is one nice prop!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:BA, that is such a cool prop! (definitely one I would love to add to my yard this year) Are you going to add lighting and maybe fog for Halloween? I love the simple concept and it looks as though it would last all night. I love simple props with a big "WOW" result. This one is tops!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Very cool! Simple and effective. Thanks


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree. Excellent!! I like the quirky movement.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

good job ..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work. I may borrow your method for my coffin.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks good , BIGANT .


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with this!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great BA!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

great job!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Very, very cool! I'm lovin' it!!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!
I must be a second rate haunter, I don't have any skeleton hands lying around...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like that set up! Very nice job! I just got a real coffin and the weight would be heavier to lift, but I was just curious do you think your set up could lift a heavier door?


----------

